# snail farming



## njcdec

Hi
I was wondering how popular eating snails were in spain and do many resturants have them on their menu as i am thinking of doing this as a business if i move to spain if it is a viable business


----------



## jojo

njcdec said:


> Hi
> I was wondering how popular eating snails were in spain and do many resturants have them on their menu as i am thinking of doing this as a business if i move to spain if it is a viable business


I´ve not noticed snails on any menus, but that doesnt mean much lol! 

Jo x


----------



## anles

Hi,
Try looking at helix-galicia website. It gives lots of information about established snail farms. At one time here in Galicia many people collected wild snails and sold them for exporting to France, but now the national market has grown it has become viable to farm them. Health and safety regulations as applied to other forms of farming now control the produce. The market is expanding due to the use of snails in cosmetic products besides gastronomical use. They have always been popular in Madrid and Logroño but they can be bought from most eroski supermarket in glass jars ready for cooking.
Kind regards


----------



## njcdec

anles said:


> Hi,
> Try looking at helix-galicia website. It gives lots of information about established snail farms. At one time here in Galicia many people collected wild snails and sold them for exporting to France, but now the national market has grown it has become viable to farm them. Health and safety regulations as applied to other forms of farming now control the produce. The market is expanding due to the use of snails in cosmetic products besides gastronomical use. They have always been popular in Madrid and Logroño but they can be bought from most eroski supermarket in glass jars ready for cooking.
> Kind regards


Hi
Thanks i will look at the site now as it could be worth starting as i know france import an average 40 tons a year as they cannot keep up with demand so i thought maybe spain would also be a good place to start this type of business once again thanks for your imput


----------



## njcdec

*Health and safety regulations*

Hi
Do you know where i would write to or contact to find out what the Health and safety regulations are to start a snail farm in spain 







anles said:


> Hi,
> Try looking at helix-galicia website. It gives lots of information about established snail farms. At one time here in Galicia many people collected wild snails and sold them for exporting to France, but now the national market has grown it has become viable to farm them. Health and safety regulations as applied to other forms of farming now control the produce. The market is expanding due to the use of snails in cosmetic products besides gastronomical use. They have always been popular in Madrid and Logroño but they can be bought from most eroski supermarket in glass jars ready for cooking.
> Kind regards


----------



## anles

Hi,
I can't post urls here but if you google: legislatura vigente para la helicicultura you will get access to the the legislation. However you need to take into account that starting a business can have different requirements according to the region you plan to move to as we have 17 autonomous regions each governed by a local government so you need to contact the local government of the area where you wish to move to.
Kind regards


----------



## snerper

*snails on the menu*



jojo said:


> I´ve not noticed snails on any menus, but that doesnt mean much lol!
> 
> Jo x


Granada, and indeed Andalucia as a whole, are well into eating caracoles, so am I, garlic snails? gorgeous, lead me to 'em! In my opinion there's only one thing better than half a dozen snails, and that is = a dozen snails!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes Alicante area are big snail eaters and it is in the paella, however whenever it rains you seem them out picking the snails from the bushes etc, so they either just pick their own or there is a thriving market somewhere


----------



## Alcalaina

We eat tons of them down here in Cadiz but they are the little tiny ones, harvested from the campo. In May and June every bar serves them and they compete for the tastiest broth. They use a herb called poleo, which I think is pennyroyal, as well as garlic, thyme and all the usual stuff. I got laughed at for trying to fish them out of their shells with a cocktail stick, the Alcalaino way is to put the shell to your lips and suck!

There was a TV series in the UK a few years ago about someone who wanted to start a snail farm in Andalusia somewhere but it turned out the place he´d bought was too high up and too cold in winter for the snails to survive. Anybody know what happened to him in the end?


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> We eat tons of them down here in Cadiz but they are the little tiny ones, harvested from the campo. In May and June every bar serves them and they compete for the tastiest broth. They use a herb called poleo, which I think is pennyroyal, as well as garlic, thyme and all the usual stuff. I got laughed at for trying to fish them out of their shells with a cocktail stick, the Alcalaino way is to put the shell to your lips and suck!
> 
> There was a TV series in the UK a few years ago about someone who wanted to start a snail farm in Andalusia somewhere but it turned out the place he´d bought was too high up and too cold in winter for the snails to survive. Anybody know what happened to him in the end?


that just popped into my head too


A place in the sun?

just googled it & came up with Lee & Cheryl but the last reference is 3 years old & they were trying to get rid


----------



## snerper

'A place in Spain' it was called, he was called Lee and was a bit of a dreamer who just couldn't quite make his mind up about anything, his long suffering other half was called cheryl, she deserved someone a little more caring towards her in my opinion. But, nevertheless, it was very entertaining!


----------



## maxdog008

Alcalaina said:


> We eat tons of them down here in Cadiz but they are the little tiny ones, harvested from the campo. In May and June every bar serves them and they compete for the tastiest broth. They use a herb called poleo, which I think is pennyroyal, as well as garlic, thyme and all the usual stuff. I got laughed at for trying to fish them out of their shells with a cocktail stick, the Alcalaino way is to put the shell to your lips and suck!
> 
> There was a TV series in the UK a few years ago about someone who wanted to start a snail farm in Andalusia somewhere but it turned out the place he´d bought was too high up and too cold in winter for the snails to survive. Anybody know what happened to him in the end?


Yes that was here just outside of Alhama de Granada, he wanted to buy some of my friends land but then ended up either buying or renting somebody elses and I think all his snails escaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol Not sure what happened to him after that but it was very interesting to watch!!


----------



## zilly

I could be very wrong---- but I was told they are now living in Cartama-or the Alhaurines--but please don't quote me!!! It was a fab.series--remember it well.


----------

